# thoughts on SOLO kayaking.......anybody?



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Why not? I haven't ever soloed anything hard, but if you're interested in it and get rewards from it, why not? Soloing isn't different from kayaking with friends in any respect: you look at a drop and decide to run it or not depending on your ability, the weather, the flow, the fun-factor, and your safety support. Only in soloing you just realize that you have no safety. Every class V boater that I know has looked at a drop and said, "there's a chance I could pin or swim there and if I did there isn't a damn thing anyone could do to help me." Yet we've all run that drop. As Kyle said about Yule, sometimes safety is largely verbal. If you're willing to run a drop like that, then why not solo? I'm not saying that soloing is for every paddler, but I'd hope people would not be so quick to condem those that do.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

I think soloing is wicked, hella, totally sweet..... Im into doing it once in a while, but have never soloed anything super hard. I'd actually like to do it more. Theres just a feeling you get (its kinda warm and fuzzy) while soloing that you dont get with the crew....a bit more of a connection to your surroundings and understanding of your significance or lack theroff.

PS- I made some turns today too. In powder. On a mountain that had tons of terrain open, 10+ fresh on a 50+ inch base with a total of about 140 inches to date (Snowbird). How are things at the Butte this year? Deep as always??

PPS- I'll be moving back there next season, so I'd better not be too condescending about CBs snowfall.

ppps- gotta go watch the simpsons now (seriously).

Peace Milo.


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

Try running a search on AW's site for the word "solo". Most links come back from the "Accident Reports" section followed by: Victim(s) were fatally injured.

It comes down to each individual's choice, I enjoy being on the water with my buds, and being able to share the experience during and after. But that's my call, not yours.

Mike


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

I guess this can be seen two ways, but I have always felt that it demonstrates a huge lack of respect to put your life in someone elses hands when running a really hard stretch. After reading the posts of people that were on trip when somthing went bad I sometimes feel worse for the people on the trip than for the families of the lost ones. The people on that trip are the ones that carry the baggage, second guessing their decisions and what if-ing the scenarios.

So as for soloing, out of respect for your boating buddies, I would _almost _suggest that if you cant solo it then maybe you shouldnt do it at all?

Yeah this theory does not account for freak of nature accidents or other scenarios.... I guess I am just trying to make an off topic point about the position that you put other paddlers in when pushing yourself too hard.

I have soloed a good bit in the past but nearly always on well populated rivers or on sections that are easily accesable (like with a road running along). I agree with the benefits mentioned by the others. Someday I want to add a flyrod to the mix as well.

ben rodda


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

point well taken mescalimick, is having your buddy there with a rope, giving you a false sense of security? most of the time probably not, sometimes i'd say yes....i've soloed drops and then portaged them when "safety" was present....conditions i guess...my first solo was forced upon me down in GUATAMALA....(like a virgin, soloing for the very first time)...had to leave my buddy stranded on an island(we chose a tree that he could climb up because the river was still rising)....i insisted that he take my boat and go for a rescue...i'd prefer being left behind and sleeping in the tree than face that monster river(V)...he declined...he said go get me some f&%$ing HELP!!!.....needed to catch up with the heavy hitters who were chasing his gear(sikkos)...i was super freaking..first solo, first day ever to paddle out of the country...in a mega-flooding river...i did not enjoy sharing the river with old growth trees that were swapping ends!!! mentally i was not ready so i opted to hike out through the jungle...my buddy had said,"there is a road about six miles into the jungle that way..it will take you to the takeout bridge" GOOD LORD!!!...in darkish hours....bla bla bla i traded a chocolate power bar to some naked toothless jungle kids(after an hour of wondering if i was an alien/teasing me they approached me) it is the only reason i made it out to a dirtroad... where after 2 hours of sketchy encounters i was surrounded by the army or police with machine guns! then my girl popped out of the truck....SWEET- point is....being self-reliant is a valuable skill....It dawned on me that i needed to spend more time solo...to mentally train..... so, i did.... i am not dropping in TOLTEC GORGE, solo, any time soon!!!! a handfull of quality solos every season are awesome adventures (regardless of class)....... MENG, gotta a number out there in UTAH? it snowing again here...not fully open though... soon......the new owners are super aggressive about terrain openings...just need a bit more help from mommy nature.....


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

yo ben.....WORD...i'd never solo something that i couldn't run with buddies!! my first planned solo was near montrose(BC)... and i learned that it is serious(got knocked out briefly, came to... underwater... wondering where i was).....got my stick back in hands and rolled up...had to finish the run with one eye swoll shut...i do not take soloing lightly as my friends suggest...thanks for peoples' input....GIT SUM!!!!


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 2, 2003)

This an interesting article I came across about "The Dangers of Boating With Others" I'm not saying I agree with her, but she makes a couple valid points amid some of the rambling. 

http://www.kayaking.peak.org/talesframe.html


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 2, 2003)

...sorry, you have to scroll down to the link "The Dangers of boating with others " ....


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I personally like solo'ing...I have solo'd very hard runs(meatgrinder,pueblo,the big 4 on lake creek) to easy runs as numbers and royal gorge and I find the mind set is the same on all runs..You have all senses in order and have a extreme sense of focus...I love it,the feeling of being alone in some great places soaking up life and what it offers is something I enjoy...I also love being with friends and spending time with them on rivers....Solo'ing is not for everyone,yet I don't feel it is more dangerous then with a group as long as you go about it in a way that you are comfortable with...

Gary

ps---But solo'ing is politically incorrect and that offends alot of people....


----------



## Larsen (Oct 20, 2003)

Milo,
Solo boating is great and all but if you are going to go into a run knowing that you are going to walk a bunch of rapids that you would want to run if yoür ¨frineds¨were with you, why not just take a backpack and hike the black, or go for a hike in CB, much eaiser then walking around all the rapids that you would normaly run

Larsen
PS
the water is great down here, you are missing out on some great flows


----------



## paddledog (Oct 12, 2004)

*solo?*

I always like someoe there to tell the insurance company what happened


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

jimmy hinge...come on dude.....most of my solos are part of multisporting events...MUCH more to think about than DAYWRECKER, LOWER INTESTINE, PRINCIPALS OFFICE and SIEVE CITY?....now i need to run these to make you happy? the "lonliness factor" does come into effect, boat choice and desire play in as well... i'd love to run a couple of the bigger ones but jesus hinge....tell you what, would it make you happy if i pulled off the solo cave-man-style-.... as you and melentrod have suggested? i'm in dire need of your approval...fuck nut!!! have fun in chile...heard the puesco was rocking!!!!be safe and try not to go caving again....we got pounded yesterday..went out with the HOLLYWOODMAN....3+ feet yesterday in SKYland....i'll start looking for tickets for when you get back....


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I think that soloing is fine depending on the river, conditions, exposure that you're looking at, and severity of the risks involved. I like to get out by myself on some stretches of river but tend to be much more conservative with what I run and how I run it.

Its a judgement call - you just need to make sure you've got good judgement. 

-Andy


----------



## spencer (Oct 24, 2003)

benrodda said:


> I guess this can be seen two ways, but I have always felt that it demonstrates a huge lack of respect to put your life in someone elses hands when running a really hard stretch. ... I would _almost _suggest that if you cant solo it then maybe you shouldnt do it at all?


Ben: Its a good point; however we all need to start somewhere and we all need direction & inspiration. I dont know you, but I suspect that without your paddling crew, you wouldnt be half the boater you are today. I know it is true for me... Nothing more than a thought.


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

Spencer,

Yeah man you are dead on...... it was just a point about the position you put your friends in when pushing yourself beyond your limits.

ben


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Spencer's point is very true. It is usually your friends that push your limits. When you are learning to boat trying to follow somebody better is always a good way to learn some new lines. As you get better your ability level will seem to hit plateau's. It's your friends that are better than you that help you push to the next level. Then when you get to a higher level of paddling you can push your friends ability levels. 

As far as paddling solo...There is just sometimes when none of those friends are around to paddle with you. I solo Pine Creek all of the time. It's not because I feel like soloing something...It's because I just want to paddle and nobody else is around!!!!!!! I am fully addicted to paddling and just because some of my friends can't paddle that day doesn't mean it should ruin my opportunity to paddle. When I was learning my most frustrating moments came not while actually paddling but from trying to find people to paddle with that day! 

Anyway...I am going to go solo some oceans waves today...I hope I don't get pinned in the sand!

Later


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

It's true that friends push your limits and that more thank likely, you would be with friends when you try something over your head. Still, running solo can turn what is normally a simple situation into a fatal situation. Case in point: 

Last year I wanted to run Buttress section of Boulder Creek, from 4mile down. My friends were unavailable so I decided to run it solo. It's fun class IV creeking that I had done 50 times before so I wasn't too worried. Well, I ended up stuck on a slightly submerged and undercut boulder with half of boulder creek smashing into my hull. Had I been with even one other boater they could have very, very easily pulled me off the rock and without my head getting wet I could have paddled on. As it were, I was stuck for a solid 10 minutes, unable to peel off or exit as my boat slowly inched further under the rock and further pinched me into my cockpit. Finally, in an act of desperation, I was able to make a twisted, one leg at a time exit (the kind of exit that makes you think you'll need to break both legs to get out) as my boat was sucked under the edge of the rock and flushed downstream. That could have been ugly, not to mention the fact that a one person boat rescue in consistent rapids is a challenge in itself. 

I'm all for excitement and I'm willing to accept the dangers of boating. But I would feel like a complete ass if I lost my life on a simple stretch of Class III-IV all because there was no one there to laugh at me as they gave my grab loop a firm tug. 

Don't be an ass. Paddle with someone.


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

What about hiking solo. I don't think many would condemn a person for tackling such a feat. In fact, hundreds of people do it every year from Georgia to Main. I've been backpacking solo several times and it is amazing. It is simply a completely different experience than hiking with a group. However, every time I do it I can't help but to wonder what would happen if I slipped and broke a leg miles from help. I could die and it would be very easy to do. Arguably as easy as getting pined. So the moral of the story is never do anything alone. Lets face it, everything we do has risks. Anyone who thinks that kayaking solo is irresponsible should probably not kayak, because kayaking is irresponsible. I mean when you look at it, we drive hundreds of miles with two cars to put our selves in serious danger floating down a river that was already explored days ago by other kayakers, decades ago by engineers, centuries ago by miners/trappers/explorers, and Millenia ago by native Americans. We are accomplishing nothing except our own fulfillment. So if kayaking solo is a risk that one feels is worth taking, then do it. I have kayaked solo many times and enjoy it very much. I try to do it as little as possible, but sometimes the choice comes down to kayak solo or don't kayak, and I've always been happy with my decision.

P.S. Don't forget to think twice before stepping off the curb when you trek to the car today. Don't want to be irresponsible. :wink:


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Well said BigBoater!! 

Everything is a risk. There is a risk in driving down the street in your car. There is a risk skiing down a green run at a mega ski resort. There is a risk walking down the sidewalk. There is a risk in taking a girl home from the bar! There is a risk in getting food poisening from Toxic Bell. There is a risk in getting pinned and drowning with or without your friends. There is risk in everything. Some risks are lesser than some but none the less they are a risk. Each person chooses these risks everyday...whether or not it is a serious risk or a minor risk is the choice you can make for yourself.



So pick your risk in life and enjoy them while you can. This might sound morbid but it's a truth to life.."We all end up in a box 6 feet under one way or the other." If it scares you to solo kayak...THEN DON'T DO IT! Just live your life for each day...whether it's solo kayaking, kayaking w/ friends, skiing a steep chute, working, being with your family, playing poker, drinking Budweiser's, whatever it is just enjoy it because it really could be your last. Today...Is all you really have! Yesterday is gone, tomorrow hasn't even happened, so enjoy today.

*"life is a calculated risk...think about the risk you are about to take...if it serves your purpose in life then grab it by the horns and go for a ride!"*


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

So what is your favorite method of shuttle when soloing?

I have a small dual sport motorcycle that is street legal. It fits on rack that is attached to the back of my car. I drop my boat off at the top then drive down to the bottom with my car. After that I ride back up to the top on the motorcycle and lock it to a tree. The rack cost $250 which is more than worth it if you already have a bike.

ben


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm with ya. I have a KLR250 and I don't know how I ever survived with out it. Not only is it good for soloing, but it eliminates the need for two cars on long group trips. Best of all, sometimes the shuttle is more fun than the river. The Chukar trail take out was such a blast, I almost didn't meet the boyz back at the put in last time. Plus, it provides endless entertainment when hanging out at camp for extended trips. Why don't more people do this?


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

*SOlo is so fun.*

I think that soloing is the ultimate experience, I also think it is good training for when you are out with a partner and something goes wrong and you need to take action. I solo all sorts of outdoor mediums including rock, ice, skiing, paragliding, kayaking, and biking. I have learned not only things about myself but also technical and logistical aspects about each sport. I highly recommend doing solo missions every now and again. I'll add to that recommendation that it is wise to take basic precautions like informing someone where you are going or when you will return and that it might be wise to solo a couple grades below your ability. However, pushing your limits alone in the middle of nowhere 1000ft up a route or 1000ft deep in a river gorge and having the trip be successful can be one of the most rewarding experiences you'll ever have. 

GO SOLO!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm with you folks...Solo'ing can be a great experience and is for me...I love my alone time in the great outdoors...Good shit...
Gary


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

hmm,.... i'll go solo again and again....usually because somebody will not go with me...and of coarse there isn't ANYBODY THAT CAN GET YOUR ASS out of a jam...(read: solo!)....."don't be an ASS"...have somebody with you"......go solo some thing and then tell me the gig!......SOUL BOATERS GO SOLO......


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

I personally enjoy solo paddling....maybe more than with others. The reasons vary as described in the other responses but it gets down to the fact that it's much more intense. Your nerve endings are on fire and the clarity of the immediate moment is a feeling beyond any other I have ever experienced. It takes alot of confidence in yourself and your skills with the attitude of "mistakes are not acceptable". The risks are extreme but so are the rewards.


tomcat


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Glad to see you back, Tomcat.


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

I have done some solo boating and have found the experience to be just that, an experience. I can't say that it was better than most of my trips with friends. I love seeing a friend drop over the horizon line, that is just about as much fun as doing it. I love seeing the eyes of a friend pop out of their skull and their grin reaching their ears. I love sharing the moments with people. 

Last year, someone was soloing on the Poudre and ended up dead. I am sure he was enjoying his solo 'spirtual' experience. Really growing as an indivdual, exploring his limits and his abilities. He was a soul boater. If a partner would have been there, he _might_ still be alive.

I guess safety is the issue. I think you can greatly reduce the risk spoken of above if you are with someone else. I think that as more people get into this sport, it is important for them to know that going with others is the safest way to do it.

I mean do you really like to have safety meetings alone. If so, maybe that is the real problem or real question.


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

And If he never went kayaking to begin with, he would almost definitely still be alive. 

In response to to typing in "solo" and on AWA and getting accident reports, try typing in kayaking or whitewater and see how many accident reports you get. This shit is dangerous, and the amount of danger we put ourselves in is relative. You think soloing is crazy, playboaters think creekboaters are crazy, class II boaters think class III boaters a crazy, and your grandma thinks we're all crazy. And everyone is right. 

You can't strap your carcass into a vessel roughly equivalent to a barrel, then throw the package off a waterfall and say that you are a good judge of what is safe. Cuz let me tell you, the safest thing to do is to not leave the couch.[/quote]


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

You know what I like to do when I solo; I like to go to a challenging yet not death defying section (for me Poudre Narrows or Bailey or something else I've run way too many times) and to put-on and not stop. Just feel the flow of the river and run the shit at no one else's pace but the the rivers' and your own. No scouting, no eddies, no lunch, nothin'. And when I'm done, man do I feel refreshed and just so damn happy to be alive. Straight solo-shot in rhythm with the river... I solo because sometimes everyone else is lame, or has school or work or whatever and fuck it man, I just want to get WET. Period.
My paddling friends rule though! I wouldn't be where I am or who I am today without them. Thanks team.
EvanJ


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Several things come to mind when I think about doing anything that's high adventure, Solo. 

1 Good judgment usually comes from a bad experience, which was due to some sort of bad judgment.

2 If you do not properly plan and take into consideration the risks of the adventure you are embarking in. You leave the successful outcome of the experience in the hands of fate.


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, no disrespect to big boater and the other soul boaters out there but, are you guys serious? :shock: 

If you were solo, and in a situation where normally a friend could pull you free, but solo you were unable to exit and pinned with your head underwater, I wonder if your last few thoughts would be, 'oh well, that just goes with the territory in solo boating.' Or would you be thinking, "Damn, I really screwed up this time." As your chest begins to convulse and you begin taking in water, the reality would set in that you will not make it back, I have a feeling that at that point, at that moment in time, you would wish that you had never boated solo.


----------



## mccann (Mar 3, 2004)

i hear ya, de la boot. i would feel pretty stupid if i died boating alone. however... a little video boating is all it took to get me started solo boating. i don't choose to boat alone if i can help it, but sometimes if i can't find me mates... i know that i always boat way more conservatively alone, but i also know i'm way more vulnerable, and i never run the hard stuff alone. granted, i'm probably just as likely statistically to eat it in class 3. my favorite things about solo boating are the sounds. i seem to hear more of the river song when my mouth is shut. read that article in the new AW about winter in alberton gorge. it pretty much spells it out.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Hate to break it to you la boot,but when your pinned under water you think shit this is it,the worst position to be in...Friends or no friends the thought I'm 100% sure is the same....

If you are "solo'ing class 3 or 4 sure the team can give you a needed hand in the time needed for a rescue(most of the time),but in class 5 very few people are can move around in the intensity in a timely manner needed for a rescue...Not say it does'nt happen,as it has to me...Just saying sure friends help out alot when it comes to less skilled paddlers pushing their limits....I also agree with the above post's that friends make the experience great....I wrote this a few years ago----

Paddling: Is it worth the risk?

This past June I had to do a lot of soul searching when my
hero and friend died in upper South Boulder Creek. It was a
bad day in a place I have had other bad days in, as I almost died there the year before in an
underwater wedge pin.

My wife, family, and non paddling friends ask me
why I do this sport. They think I'm just an adrenaline
junkie. Ive said, If you don't do it you wont
understand, yet, I still need to explain it to them. Its as much for me as for them.

This sport is not about the big drops or whos the
best. It's about friends, unreal places, personal
limits, and mental strength. This sport brings all walks
of life together in search of the same goal, to live life
to the fullest.

We all have friends we have known for years or grown
up with. I have a group of eight
or so paddling friends that I have spent the last 5 years with,
paddling all over the country. These people are
some of the most important people in my life - on and
off the water. Most people don't or wont ever be called to put their
lives at risk for a friend. In kayaking, it happens
everyday somewhere in the world. Water enthusiasts
are special people with special values that create an
untouchable bond between everyday paddling
partners. Friends are the reason we are out there.

The places that I have been kayaking and what Ive witnessed from being in my boat are
simply beyond words. I've seen bear, moose, bobcat, mountain lions, bald
eagles hit the water and come out with a fish in their tallons. Towering
walls hundreds of feet above me, and trees so thick they
create a roof over the river. From the aqua blue water in
Washington, to the crystal clear water of California, to
the Rocky Mountain watershed, whitewater let's us have a purpose
and a motivation to get out and see the world how it
was meant to be discovered.

You don't have to be an adrenaline junkie to
set and achieve your personal limits in
whitewater. Everyone has their comfort zone. Some like
it right there and others push themselves to a higher
level. Either way, youre out there getting it done.

Whitewater enthusiasts are beyond the
norm in mental toughness. They make life-threatening
decisions on their own and then follow those
decisions through. Whitewater is no joke, it's
relentless, unstoppable, and lethal for egos and for those who show a lack of
respect. Whether it be Class 3 or Class 5, when I am out with my buddy's, I make my own decision to run or walk, to go left or right. This is an important process
that takes place a hundred times a run. Daring someone to run something is usually not
tolerated. It's an individual sport, so you live and die
by your decisions.

My favorite thing about kayaking is searching for
that perfect moment we all have had while paddling. I
like the focus I get above a big and scary drop (it's
like tunnel vision). I like seeing some of my closest
friends smiling and sharing what we have or are
doing; looking up into the chaos after a run and
knowing for this day the river made you special. The
beauty of the unseen places that only a small watercraft can
get to. The serenity and peacefulness, the
campfires and the quality of people you spend these
moments in life with. The bottom line is, whitewater is
about the people next to you, so yes, it's worth the
risk to me.
Gary Edgeworth


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

quote...."'oh well, that just goes with the territory in solo boating.' Or would you be thinking, "Damn, I really screwed up this time." 

I'd prob be thinking both of these statements. But, like I said....the risk are extreme but so are the rewards. I accept the fact that if I screw up solo paddling that I'm to blame for making that choice. 

Gary, thanks for posting that again. The sad tale of Paul's death shows that we, as kayakers, are all in a solo sport in alot of ways even when paddling with a group. We all ultimately die alone. 


tomcat


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

I don't know if this is something to be proud of, but I like to think of myself as being quite talented at getting un-pinned. I developed this talent because I always assume that no one is there to help me. People who just sit and wait for their bro to come and rescue them are just asking for trouble. Even if you are with a group, help can be 10 min away. By the time the group realizes there is a problem and then get into position, critical time is lost. I play a subconscious game with my self when I get pinned. If a member of the group notices I'm pinned, I've taken too long to get off. If a member of the group has to help me, then I failed. I am proud to say I've never (that I can remember) been in a situation where I would have been in serious peril if I didn't have help - after 12 years of boating and hundreds of pins (knock on wood). 

Being self sufficient if is very important. When you get into a situation that requires help, you not only expose yourself to longer periods of danger, but you put members of the group at risk. I'd feel pretty stupid dieing in a class III rapid, but I'd feel even stupider if my best friend got injured or killed trying to save me.


----------



## J.D. (Dec 1, 2004)

While I respect Bigboaters thoughts on the importance of self reliance. It is often times not the answer to the problem. Given every situation is different, but there are times when it is best to wait for help to arrive. Take this example. While on a muliday trip this summer I was forced to deviate from the described route to avoid my one of my paddling partners who was stuck in a hole. In doing so I was forced into a spot that had no exit other than the way I had went in. However, doing so was not possible due to the heavy current pushing me into my little nook. Yes, I could have jumped out of my boat(maybe) and risked losing all my shit since I would have had to drop my paddle and let go of my boat to get onto the rocks that were surrounding me. The better choice in this case was to wait it out since A. I was in a stable position(relatively) and B. I know my team was aware of my predicament. While this waiting for help would endanger my would be rescuer, the alternative would have been to further complicate the trip by losing EVERYTHING to the unrelenting rapids immediately downstream. (Chasing the runaway boat was not an option) Therefore I chose to hang out and wait for my team to get into position which was extremely nerve racking for me. I must point out that while in am waiting I am considering my options. Trying to remain as stable as possible but also trying to figure out what is going on around me. Turns out I was sitting on top of a sieve/drain which started to really scare the shit out of me since I was seeing no real way of my team getting to me. Anyway to make a long story shorter everything worked out. However, had I made a rash decision and jumped out of my boat things could have been very different. 
As you can see it comes down to a judgment call much like the subject of this thread. Solo paddling is great. It's not for everyone, but if you use your brain it can be done in a relatively safe manner that will most likely lead to some of your greatest experiences in paddling and this includes class 5. Although I must admit there are definately some things I wouldn't do solo. Then again not all class 5 is created equal. 
JMT
-J.D.

Gary- Your writing reminds me of the Article Doug Ammons wrote a few years ago "The Real Shit-Why we paddle class 5" Mountainfreak Spring '99 While we will never fully be able to explain this to non-paddlers it helps put it in perspective. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Big boater,I was saved by my friend Dave in the situation in my article so I cannot say I have not had the help of my bros when it counted cause I have,but I do not feel I would have gotten in the situation I was in if I was leading or solo'ing,I may have swam but definatly would not have been where I was without the signal....

Thanks for the article j.d i'll check it out...


"We all ultimately die alone" True statement Tom....The tough times for the paddlers are the ones who were there watching there friend go down and knowing theres nothing you can do for them...That's the reality 80% of the time...Be safe out there and have fun doing whatever you want to do on the water,it's cool just to have people like us getting out there and enjoying what we have with no regrets...
Gary


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I am surprised that this thread is still going. I have not solo boated but I plan on doing it some this year and hitching my shuttle. I see it as being compared to solo drinking....socially frowned upon but hey sometimes its the right choice. It comes down to making a choice and being able to deal with the consequences.


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey JD how's it going. Thanks for calling me out on that last post. I should have thrown in disclaimer. There are definitely situations were it is best to wait and a rash decision could make matters worse. When I made that statement, I was picturing a friend (who you know, but I won't name names) that always just hung out when he got pinned. Most of the time the pin was minor, but he would be convinced that he was going to die and yell for help when all he had to do is push off the dam rock without missing a beat. I guess the point I was trying to make is that it pays to learn how to be self reliant rather than *always* waiting for help. Give me an email sometime.

Gary, I didn't mean any disrespect toward the story. I was on USB that fateful day. We were one group ahead of Paul's. My friend and I had to help the third member of our party to the hospital due to a dislocated shoulder, when we got back to our boats we were greeted by the search and rescue squads. It took a while to absorb what was happening. I didn't know Paul, but that day still haunts me. It took me a while to get my head straight, not that I ever fully recovered. I don't think I will ever be able to do USB again. You have my deepest condolences.
Matt


----------



## waterboy (May 5, 2004)

Hmmm. Solo boating. This is something that comes with time, respect and some confidence in your ability. I have boated many times solo, anywhere from class III-V and let me tell you the more you do it the less you push your limits you start to weigh the consequences. I wouldn't recommend boating solo until you know in your heart that you are safe and you always tell someone where you are going. Anything can happen. Have a plan for safety, don't hesitate to scout, and know your limits. Something to keep in the back of your mind is if you don't feel comfortable doing something solo (or with friends) then don't, come back when you have more experience and have a deeper appreciation for something that can take your life. Now don't get me wrong, I am absolutely passionate about boating have been for 13 years. I have been on expeditions, run some amazing class V but I have also enjoyed Class II and III, just bouncing along with friends and family. Don't rush experience.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

No worries Matt,I did'nt take it that way at all,I was just saying I was on the other side of the fence in,I have been saved by a friend...You know the side that people say if you solo your doomed to die...

I remember hearing and seeing your gear wondering what was going on..Heard from someone that day...

Waterboy I 100% agree,solo'ing comes with experience and time...Not to be taken lightly yet can be done as safe as if you were a group...I'm not talking about walking everything either,as I rarely walk when I'm out alone...I seem to walk more with friends then not...Anyway,everyone have happy holidays and be safe
Gary


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

experience, mood, tolerance level for excitement and desire.....when you solo you pay more attention...you try harder and you do better...sometimes doing your best is not enough... you get beat down....HOPE only comes into effect durning "crunch" times....and you say,"i hope i get out of this mess ok"....but that is "sporting" isn't it??...if you go into the run hoping it all goes well.... then back to the thing called FATE....which i leave nothing to(except love).......my last solo i had a good scare....if i would have given up(swam) or have waited for, say, a crew member to get to me i would have been toast...while taking the beating(rocks included, the longest and most harsh with the least amount of O2..... of my kayaking career)i thought not of being SOLO, not that i wish my friends could have been there to watch it(help), but that i needed to roll up and get back on track....it was a struggle and because i tried harder it paid off!!! i made a mistake..... missed my little, itty, bitty boof....with at least 7 hours of sporting activity to go...I thought about what my kayaking hero(r.dastin) once told me....."SOMETIMES YOU GOTTA FORGE ON".... so, i did........and in the back of my head i was already planning my next multisport-solo-mission....


----------



## wolf (Dec 4, 2004)

I lost a very dear friend a few months ago. He was paddling solo. It was an exploratory run coming off of Mt. Ranier in Washington. Would it have made a difference if there were others with him that day? Yeah, probably. They would've died too. It was the nature of the beast. A hidden, unrunnable falls around a blind corner with no opportunity to stop.

I hate to say it, but I lost another dear friend of mine ten years ago almost to this day. He wasn't solo. I was with him as were several other close friends. The Upper Wind River at floodstage, also in Washington.

What's the point? Well, unless you're in a tandem boat, you are the master of your own craft. Nobody is forcing anyone to do something they don't want to do. That's the beauty about paddling kayaks. You and you alone are in charge. My bros knew the dangers and accepted them. Of course they didn't know they wouldn't be coming back and if they did...well, things would be different.

I was paddling solo on the Upper Restonica in Corsica a few years ago. I came to a gorge that I thought I should probably walk, but I ran it. I got vertically pinned in a tight 3m slot. I was pretty sure I was going to drown, but by some stroke of luck I made it out. This made me think very seriously about my actions. It scared me. 

But look, we are kayakers for a reason. And that reason might very well be the camaraderie that we feel on the river, the wild and remote places we can visit, or the pure and untainted sensation of having adrenaline pound through your body. Perhaps you're like me, and it's all these things together. The point is we are the masters of our own destiny and we rely on our own judgment, our own feelings and our own responses. 

Things can go wrong, and then sure, if a buddy is there to throw you that crucial line or give you the magic tug, all the better. But to get into your boat at the put-in with that thought coursing through your head, well then maybe it would be better if you step into a raft.

Solo kayaking is a way to shed light on our lives and to see things for what they really are. We are all responsible for our own actions and in the end we are nothing but mere mortals.

Cheers, and thanks for reading my rant.


----------



## Tim Kelley (Nov 20, 2003)

Nice post. Ive seldom shared my solo experiences with othersfor me, discussing the actual event almost defeats the very purpose. I'm not a fan of soloing cause I can't find a paddling partner. 

Sharing the experience can be special too, but Ive only done it with a couple people. I dont mean that others sharing their experiences are wrong or that they paddle solo for the wrong reasonsIm speaking only about me. 

Ive stayed in the closet about solo mountaineering, climbing, and paddling for twenty plus years not for fear of being considered irresponsible or being political incorrect; but rather for fear of pushing someone else to try it who otherwise wouldnt. Given the number of people who say they are doing it nowmaybe discussing how to make it as safe as possible is the best thing. Like Safe sex! 8) 

I believe if you have to ask about solo paddling, youre probably not ready to do it safely. Youll know when youre ready. I think the peer pressure not to solo paddle is key to keeping it safe. It is not something to be taken lightly and seeking the experience too soon is unsafe. Solo paddling skills depend far more on judgment and judgment only comes from experienceexperience only comes from mistakes. Making those mistakes in a paddling group may not kill you. Making those same mistakes will kill you solo. Dont mistake paddling skills for judgment. 

I think each person has unique reasons for paddling the things they do. My reasons for seeking the solo experience may not/dont justify the added risk(s) to most others. While I respect others opinions and certainly consider them when assessing why I solo; in the end choosing to solo comes down to simple honesty with the man in the mirror: honesty about why I do it, honesty about my skill, and honesty about my judgment.

I agree that if youre not willing to run a drop solo you shouldnt be running it. Meaning the safety net provided by the group shouldnt be a factor in your decision to paddle a drop. That said the mental aspect of the sport has such a big impact on performance that it is easy to understand why having that safety net for mental reasons is so important for some. When ones mind is right, they can paddle to their full potential. But no matter how skilled one is, when the mind is not rightthings will go wrong. 

MAKE NO MISTAKE, PADDLING SOLO DOES INCREASE THE OBJECTIVE RISKS AND TO SAY OTHERWISE IS MISINFORMED OR DISHONEST.

Rationalizing the risk away changes only your state of mind and your perception of the risk(s). Doing that for your specific individual mental needs is fine, but we should not help others rationalize the risks away. 

Dont use Rachel Moldovers article about the "Dangers of Boating with Others" to justify solo paddling. Her tongue-in-cheek article points out only that many groups paddle unsafe. Such rationalization doesnt make solo paddling any saferonly that we need to improve paddling safety in general. No doubt Rachels solo paddling is safer than that of many groups, as she points out, but that doesnt reduce the risks of solo paddling. 

So how can one make solo paddling safer:
1.	Be honest about your ability and judgment.
2.	If you find yourself trying to rationalize away the risks, then know youre only fooling yourself.
3.	Dont take any shortcuts! Just because something is a normal paddling habit on a river youve run 100s of times doesnt mean it is a safe practice. Use the AW Safety Code as a guideline. By ignoring guidance to boat with a minimum of three we should adhere even more to the other proven risk reducers. 
4.	Paddling in control means knowing what is around the corner or beyond the horizon linetake a quick look!
5.	Be prepared, if you dont have it or know it, you cant help yourself.

The pearls of wisdom I rediscover each time I read the safety code or a book/article on paddling safety, have no doubt helped me stay safe. I would be remiss if I didnt confess to some close calls though. Almost all my solo close calls have been on class III-IV rapids. Dont be fooled that boating conservative lines or walking the CL V drops make solo paddling safe.

Solo paddling is not as safe as paddling with others. Solo paddling can be done safely, but the margin of error is reduced. It is even more important if you choose to paddle solo to follow safety guidelines even closer.

Be Safe


----------

